

Does iOS 4 multitasking really use more battery life? - drewr

I got the impression that unless you were using something like Pandora that's actually churning CPU and IO in the background, the new "multitasking" isn't really leaving multiple apps open.  It is simply freezing their state in memory so they would load quickly where you left them.  Google is conflicted on the issue.  Does anyone know for sure whether all those apps in the taskbar are alive and causing battery usage?  Should I be vigilant about closing them (the interface is cumbersome) if I care about conserving power?
======
cmelbye
The problem that I run into more often is memory usage. Before iOS 4, I would
often times have around 100MB of free memory. Now, I usually have 4-10MB due
to all the running applications. So, I occasionally go through and close them.

~~~
mbrubeck
Just curious, what benefit does more free memory give you? And doesn't iOS
remove applications from memory automatically so you don't have to do it
manually?

~~~
dustinchilson
I've found that when I have less than 15-20mb memory left everything is slow.
I know it will kill programs as it needs memory but even waking from standby
takes longer.

This could be more of a function of the Jailbreak on my 3G than the software.

------
hboon
The apps (except Pandora, etc) in the taskbar aren't running.

